# الى المشككين في الكتاب المقدس!!



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2015)

الى المشككين في الكتاب المقدس!!
 سنتحدث هنا فقط عن الإعجاز الرقمي في الكتاب المقدس ولن ندخل في المفاهيم الروحية وتفاسيرها .... 
 ذكر الباحث (جوش ماكدويل) في كتابه (كتاب وقرار) أن الكتاب المقدس كتب على  مدى (1600سنة) وكتب على يد (40 شخص) وكانوا أصحاب شخصيات مختلفة عن بعضها  البعض منتهى الاختلاف إذ كانوا: مختلفي الثقافة ومن كل مسالك الحياة منهم:  الملك والفلاح والفيلسوف والصياد والشاعر والحاكم والعالم، وكانوا في بيئات  جغرافية مختلفة، وظروف كتابة مختلفة، وبانفعالات نفسية مختلفة، منهم:
 أ"- من العهد القديم:
 (1)- موسى النبي: القائد السياسي الذي تلقى تعليمه في الجامعات المصرية  والذي تربى على يد المصريين وأخذ من حكمة الفراعنة وعلومهم. وقد كتب  الأسفار الخمسة وهو في البرية
 (2)- داود الملك وقد كتب مزاميره وقت الحرب
 (3)- سليمان الحكيم (وهو على عرش الملك) أي كتب في وقت السلم
 (4)- عاموس النبي راعي الغنم (5)- ارميا في زنزانة (6)-حزقيال 
 (7)- دانيال النبي رئيس الوزراء في قصر على سفح تل وكتب أيضاً وهو في الأسر 
 (8)- ويشوع القائد العسكري (9)- ونحميا (ساقي) رجل البلاط الملكي.
 ب"- من العهد الجديد:
 (10)- بولس الرسول: وهو رجل الدين، وهو الفيلسوف (أخذ الثقافتين اليهودية  واليونانية). كتب وهو داخل سجن (11)- بطرس صياد السمك (12)-لوقا الطبيب كتب  أثناء السفر (13)- متى جابي الضرائب
 (14)- التلميذ يوحنا الحبيب: كتب  وهو أسير في جزيرة بطمس وكتب الكتاب المقدس في ثلاث قارات: آسيا / وأفريقيا  / وأوروبا وكتب بثلاثة لغات: العبرية/ والآرامية/ واليونانية
 يلاحظ في كتابة الكتاب المقدس ما يلي:
 (1)- الملاحظة الأولى: جميع الكتبة كتبوا بطريقة واحدة ذكرت في (مزمور12):
 "كلام الرب كلام نقي، فضة على الأرض، تصفت وتكررت سبع مرات"
 وبالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس كتب بلغتين مختلفتين (العهد القديم بالعبرية/  والعهد الجديد باليونانية) إلا أنه كتب بطريقة واحدة وهي: 
 طريقة السباعيات أي الرقم 7 ومضاعفاته
 سواء بكلماته أو بحروفه أو بمجموع أرقام حروف الكلمات
 إذ كان العبرانيون قديماً شأنهم شأن المصريين القدماء وغيرهم لا يعرفون  شيئا عن الأرقام المستخدمة حالياً، بل كانوا يستخدمون ذات الحروف الأبجدية  للتعبير عن القيم العددية:
 فكانت الحروف العشرة الأولى في أبجديتهم تعبِّر أيضاً عن القيم العددية من 
 (1 إلى10) على التوالي
 ثم الحروف التسعة التالية قيمتها على التوالي أيضاً (من20 إلى100)
 ثم الحروف الثلاثة الأخيرة (لأن حروف الأبجدية العبرية هي22 حرفاً) قيمتها العددية (200 ثم 300 ثم 400) على التوالي.
 وبجمع قيم أرقام الحروف المتجاورة إلى بعضها نحصل على الرقم الذي تعبر عنه  تلك الحروف، وسنأخذ عينة واحدة فقط لما يشتمله الكتاب المقدس في داخله من  الأدلة على وحيه الالهي!! وأعني بها الإعجاز الذي نحصل عليه من القيم  العددية للكلمات والعبارات سنضع أمثلة (واحد من كل عهد) من العهد القديم:
 "في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض"
 وترد في الأصل العبري هكذا: "براشت بر ايلوهيم أت هشميم فات هارص" 
 ونحللها كالتالي: تتكون هذه الجملة في الأصل العبري من:
 - عدد الكلمات (7) - عدد حروفها (28 حرفاً أي 4×7).
 الجزء الأول (ثلاث كلمات): والذي يتكون من (المبتدأ والفاعل) يحتوى على (14حرفاً = 7×2)
 والجزء الثاني (أيضاً ثلاث كلمات): 
 والذي يتكون من (الخبر) يحتوى على: (14حرفاً = 2×7).
 الأسمـاء المذكورة في هذه الآية وهيالله - سموات - أرض) 
 تحتوى معاً على (21حرفاً = 3×7).
 القيمة العددية لحروف هذه الكلمات الثلاثة هي (777 = 111×7) 
 والفعل الوحيد في الجملة (خلق) قيمته العددية (203 = 29×7)
 الكلمات رقم (3) (4) تبدأ بحروف متحركة وتتكون من (7 أحرف) 
 لاحظ أن (3+4 = 7)
 والكلمات أرقام (1) (2) (5) (6) (7) تبدأ بحروف ساكنة كما تحتوي على: 
 (21 حرفاً أي3×7) (لاحظ أن 1+2+5+6+7 = 21 = 3×7).
 وفي حروف الآية الثمانية والعشرين يوجد (3 أحرف) فقط لم تتكرر وهذه قيمتها العددية (126 = 18×7)
 والآية الأخرى والوحيدة في التوراة التي تتكون من (7 كلمات ومن 28 حرفاً)  هي الواردة في (خروج 20: 1) والتي بها تبدأ (كلمات الوصايا العشر).
 (2)- من العهد الجديد: (إنجيل متى الفقرة الأولى من1-11)
 - عدد الكلمات فيها: 49 = (7× 7) - عدد الحروف 266= (7× 38)
 - فيها 42 اسم علم ( اسم شخص) = (7×6) - فيها 7 كلمات غير أسماء علم.
 إذاً في العهدين (القديم والجديد، وباللغتين العبرية واليونانية):
 - عدد الكلمات من مضاعفات الرقم (7) 
 - وعدد الحروف من مضاعفات الرقم (7)
 - ومجموع أرقام الحروف من مضاعفات الرقم (7)
 (2)- الملاحظة الثانية: إن كل حرف ( سواء كان بالعبرية أو باليونانية) له قيمة عددية مثالها:
 - القيمة العددية لكلمة ايلوهيم (بالعبرية = الله) تساوي
 777 (أي7×111) الرقم الكامل
 - القيمة العددية لكلمة (إيسوس باليوناني وتعني المخلص) تساوي
 888 (أي 8×111) (ولذلك فإن الرقم 8 يشير إلى يوم القيامة أو الخلاص أو الجديد)
 - القيمة العددية للوحش (أي ضد المسيح) في سفر الرؤيا تساوي 666
 وهنا نسأل هل جاءت كتابة الكتاب المقدس (بالعهدين القديم والجديد / وباللغتين العبرية واللاتينية) بطريقة السباعيات مصادفة!!
 بالتأكيد لا!!! فهناك استحالة في الكتابة بهذه الطريقة، إلا إذا كان الله نفسه هو الذي أوحى للكتبة أن يكتبوا بهذه الطريقة؟؟ 
 وقد جاء تأكيد ذلك على لسان القديس بطرس في (2بطرس1: 21):
 "تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين بالروح القدس"
 أي أن الكاتب هو الروح القدس، والكتبة هم أقلام كل منهم له لون (واللون هو شخصية كاتب السفر)
 ولتأكيد استحالة كتابته من قبل أناس عاديين نضرب المثل التالي:
 إذا كان لدينا كيساً يحتوي على 105 كرات لها ثلاثة ألوان 
 (35) حمراء + (35) خضراء + (35) زرقاء 
 وكل مجموعة تمثل زمن: ماضي / حاضر / مستقبل 
 فإذا رميت كلها على الأرض دفعة واحدة، فما هو احتمال (وبرمية واحدة) أن  تصطف الكرات بترتيب (3 مجموعات) كل واحدة منها (35 كرة بلون واحد) وكل  مجموعة مصفوفة (5 صفوف) وفي كل صف (7 كرات) !!
 فمن يستطيع أن يحسب هذا الاحتمال!! 
 وما هي قيمته ؟
 (3)- الملاحظة الثالثة: أن قصة الكتاب المقدس كلها واحدة حيث: 
 - يبدأ الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين بقصة الفردوس المفقود (الذي فقده آدم) 
 - وينتهي في سفر الرؤيا بقصة الفردوس العائد (الذي أعاده المسيح).
 فهل يمكن كتابة قصة واحدة على مدى (1600سنة) وعلى يد (40 شخصية) مختلفة وبدون أخطاء؟ 
 وبطريقة واحدة ؟؟! 

 إعداد: 
 د. الياس أديب الجط​


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2015)

موضوع شيق وجميل
استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  اتكتب فية الكثير
شكرا للموضوع تيماف


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2015)

السموات والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول
امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 مارس 2015)

الكتاب كله موحى به من الله 
ميرسى كتير ماريا للموضوع الجميل حبيبتى


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (31 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع
شكرا اختي الغالية 
*تماف ماريا*
عاشت الايادي والرب يبارككِ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 مارس 2015)

شكرا لكي تماف علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2015)

*موضوع مهم  جدا وجميل ورائع
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## انت مهم (1 أبريل 2015)

راااااااااائع ربنا يباركك اختي الغاليه


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2015)

من احلى المواضيع اقناعا" وتميزا" يارائعة  دمتي لنا ياغالية  ربنا يبارك في كل ماتقومي فيه لخدمة ربنا  يعطيكِ الف عافية


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع شيق وجميل
> استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  اتكتب فية الكثير
> شكرا للموضوع تيماف



اشكرك ياجرجس للمشاركه 
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> السموات والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول
> امنت بيسوع المسيح




ربنا يباركك 
ويزيد ايمانك 
اشكرك للمشاركه 
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الكتاب كله موحى به من الله
> ميرسى كتير ماريا للموضوع الجميل حبيبتى



ميرسي ماريا للمشاركه
نورتي صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا اختي الغالية
> *تماف ماريا*
> عاشت الايادي والرب يبارككِ​



اشكرك اخويا الغالي الفصول الاربعه
للمشاركه والتشجيع 
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا لكي تماف علي الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك




اشكرك جوزف للمشاركه والتشجيع
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم  جدا وجميل ورائع
> الرب يباركك*​




اشكرك اخونا الغالي 
للمشاركه والتشجيع
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> راااااااااائع ربنا يباركك اختي الغاليه




اشكرك حبيبتي للمشاركه الجميله
نورتي صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2015)

اني بل قال:


> من احلى المواضيع اقناعا" وتميزا" يارائعة  دمتي لنا ياغالية  ربنا يبارك في كل ماتقومي فيه لخدمة ربنا  يعطيكِ الف عافية



اشكرك اني حبيبة قلبي 
للمشاركه الجميله
نورتي صفحتي


----------



## duosrl (7 يناير 2016)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعاً ومحبتي لكم جميعاً


----------

